# Rat bait stations



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I have a property that is within 20' of a deep river in South Florida and a lot of big mature trees. I see rats around running on top of the fences, so I set up a few rat bait stations called "EZ KLEAN" and they use those green color bait which from the specifications it says the active ingredient is Bromethalin.

I know the actual bait stations only rats can get inside.

Today I saw a neighbor's dog (unleashed) roaming around in my front yard and I went outside and saw that it was playing with a dead rat. I assumed the rat died from ingesting the bait, but my question is, if the dog (or cat or squirrels...) had chewed on the rat will it be harmed by the poison in the dead rat's body?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes, according to this vet.

https://dogshealthproblems.com/dog-ate-a-dead-rat/


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Absolutely. It is called second generation poisoning. I have mentioned in other posts about Spectracide producing a product called Safe Kill, which contained no poisons, yet caused the rat/mouse to go to water and the water swelled up the compound in their system and they died, usually from dehydration. No second generation poisoning. Of course with any good product, some brilliant marketer had the company stop making it. Duh.


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

Yep, the dog can very much get sick.


----------



## SWPC (Mar 3, 2018)

Its great you know the active ingredient. That is what is really important. 
that is a Accute bit and not as safe for secondary poisoning. 
Primary poisoning = animal eats bait directly
secondary poisoning = animal eats another animal that has already eaten the bait.
second generation = refers to a new development that of the same thing but has different characteristics., commonly used to identify anticoagulant baits.

anticoagulant baits are safer to use as there is an antidote, vitamin K 
First gen is safest (multiple feed)
Second gen is next in line. (single feed)


----------



## rumbels (Apr 14, 2018)

No good news for your neighbors dog ---> secondary poisoning


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Jan 12, 2018)

Mentioned this in the mice thread but that's the reason I don't use poison. Setup a bucket trap and you'll quickly find your rodent problem solved without worrying about secondary poisoning.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Since the thread was reactivated, I will post an update. I located a product similar to the Spectracide product I referred to in the earlier post. It is called "Rat-X" and is available from box stores and online. Main ingredients are things like corn meal. No poison. After ingesting the product it prevents the rodent from taking on water and it dies without the possibility of second generation poisoning.


----------

